# Microsoft will launch an operating system for the 'cloud' in four weeks



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Microsoft will launch an operating system for the 'cloud' in four weeks, chief executive Steve Ballmer told delegates at a Microsoft-sponsored developer conference in London.*

http://news.zdnet.com/2424-9595_22-239003.html


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:scratch:


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

Makes sense, Microsoft has been operating in a fog for years..


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Nick said:


> :scratch:


Nick...

'Cloud computing' is a term used to describe a situation where applications are based on web servers and accessed through internet connections, rather than being installed on clients.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> Nick...
> 
> 'Cloud computing' is a term used to describe a situation where applications are based on web servers and accessed through internet connections, rather than being installed on clients.


Yeah, it's call Citrix... NEXT!

:lol:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> Yeah, it's call Citrix... NEXT!
> 
> :lol:


You have to remember that 'The Balmer' operates in an environment surrounded by Clouds.

>>> IT should be noted that 'The Balrog' operates in an environment of darkness and Flames, 'The Balmer' operates in an environment of clouds.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Is that like flying Instrument Flight Rules vs Visual Flight Rules?

--- CHAS


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

HIPAR said:


> Is that like flying Instrument Flight Rules vs Visual Flight Rules?
> 
> --- CHAS


I think it is more like Judy Collins "Send in the Clouds"

(I know I misquoted the song)


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.forbes.com/2008/10/10/el...ter-cx_wt_1010oracle.html?feed=rss_popstories


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

So it's not another name for Vaporware?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I dredged up this old thread because of this on the Seattle PI website:


> Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer's speech on Thursday to University of Washington computer-science students was not just his first speech at the Seattle institution, it was the kick-off to a company-wide refocusing on cloud computing.
> 
> It turns out that his most-widely quoted statement - "For the cloud, we're all in" - was catchy for a reason. It has now shown up as a prominent slogan on Microsoft's new cloud-computing Web site,


The story has the full text of a Ballmer memo to employees as well as a link to a March 4 story on the speech. Looks like Microsoft is "all in" if that means hustling to catch up.

I suppose this might have something to do with this story:


> Stepping up its fight against Microsoft Corp., Google Inc. acquired DocVerse, a technology startup that allows people to edit Microsoft Office files online.
> 
> Google paid around $25 million for the San Francisco-based company, according to a person familiar with the matter.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

This should be interesting to see what they come out with, if they ever do. They will be one of the first to have a working cloud OS package out to the public if they do indeed release in the next few weeks to go along with the Office 2010 cloud ideas (though doubtful). Google is still working on theirs and has no real public releases (besides very rough alphas/betas).


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> if they do indeed release it in the next few weeks.


In the next few weeks? This thread is a year and a half old.

Pretty cloudy to me.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> In the next few weeks? This thread is a year and a half old.
> 
> Pretty cloudy to me.


I was not basing a few weeks off of what the OP said, which is old, but off of the ideas that the new Office cloud services should be coming out soon with Office 2010 and potentially some more services along with it.

But ya, doubtful based on the original forecast that proved to be very wrong :lol:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I still have concerns about a total "Web Server" OS. What happens when my internet connection goes down? Can I not access my files?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> I still have concerns about a total "Web Server" OS. What happens when my internet connection goes down? Can I not access my files?


local caching is the answer to that in most cases.

But IMO before anything goes completely web a lot of people need faster interwebz. Even faster plans like 25mb down could feel slow with heavy applications trying to run on them. I dont think it would work to well on my 1.5/512 line :lol:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Grentz said:


> local caching is the answer to that in most cases.
> 
> But IMO before anything goes completely web a lot of people need faster interwebz. I dont think it would work to well on my 1.5/512 line :lol:


Before I'd commit to something like that, I'd have to have a GUARANTEED 100% uptime connection (Barring something on my end like a modem or NIC dying or something like that obviously). And then probably at least a CONSTANT 30 Mbps down and 5 Mbps up.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd say you'll see peace and tranquility among all nations on Earth, a solution to Earthquakes and Hurricanes and a populated base on the Moon first.


----------

